# The best setup you've ever seen



## Atticus22 (Apr 23, 2007)

I cant be the only one who spends hours on the internet looking at amazing vivariums and aquascapes can I?!

I know personally I've drawn inspiration from many setups I've come across over the net and I think it would be great if we could show pics of some of the most amazing tanks/vivariums you've ever seen, of course along with any details you may know about it/where people can read more about them.

I'm a big fan of naturalistic looking setups, paludariums, and natural looking large snake enclosures for retics/burms/anacondas etc, heres a couple of my favourites:

ADG 'Where the python dwells' paludarium, complete with Green Tree Python.










Another by ADG, look closely to spot the chameleon..










I should hopefully have something very similar to show you in the near future 

Feel free to post pics of any setups which have made you think 'Wow!'


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

They look nice, but they seem to be design first, animal needs second.

IMO anyway


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

agree with above. it only takes a fall from that chameleon to end up in the water! There are some animals better suited to these set ups than others.


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

the snake wouldbe fine but the lil cham would be a goner  

amazing setups tho i must agree. would love something like this one day  


best setup ive seen is a bloke on her in the froggy section wher ehe made a encloure in his attic.. looked amazing. :2thumb:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bottom one is awesome :2thumb:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

this made me go wow, id love to have a setup like this for cresties!

http://www.gadygady.pl/foto/sklep/maxi/terra/vivarium-kazim.jpg


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

dizzee said:


> the snake wouldbe fine but the lil cham would be a goner
> 
> amazing setups tho i must agree. would love something like this one day
> 
> ...


hiya
i'm pretty sure chams (like most lizards) can swim if they need to. swimming chameleon (i do *not* recomend doing this i am merely stating that they can swim

gtp can also swim


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

i know they caan swim. but he was plced in that bath. think it would be a diffrent story of he fell 3ft into water that has rocks and peices of hard wood in and theres the thought of he might get trapped.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

dizzee said:


> i know they caan swim. but he was plced in that bath. think it would be a diffrent story of he fell 3ft into water that has rocks and peices of hard wood in and theres the thought of he might get trapped.


Not to be argumentative but those rocks don't look very sharp to me =P

And if we're talking about falling chameleons, would you rather your cham fall 3ft onto the rock/branch/waterbowl/decoration on the floor of the vivarium or would you rather he fell into a pool of water where there will be much less blunt force?


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

the rocks arr hard tho. plus in a viv i would thing there would be way more things to grab on his way down lol


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't find a photo, but one of the better ones I've seen recently was from here I think, it was a really brilliantly done desert scene for a gecko.


----------



## Tilly1988 (Dec 6, 2009)

brilliant


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> this made me go wow, id love to have a setup like this for cresties!
> 
> http://www.gadygady.pl/foto/sklep/maxi/terra/vivarium-kazim.jpg




Only thing missing is a beer fridge in the corner and you have the perfect living room lol


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

dizzee said:


> best setup ive seen is a bloke on her in the froggy section wher ehe made a encloure in his attic.. looked amazing. :2thumb:


Did you mean these?
















This is the same guy too









HowardR I think it was on here (something like that) He keeps dartfrogs in them.

Amazing!! 

Love that Cham one too, though I don't think it looks overly suitable.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

em_40 said:


> Did you mean these?
> image
> image
> This is the same guy too
> ...


That is amazing, that must of cost a fortune!

Gemma


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
that is amazing i want one!!!


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

i have a loft conversion, must build! that is an amazing viv though


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i would only have one of these if it was actually safe for the animal unlike the chameleon one i would love the dart frog viv in that guys attic though


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i had to search and saerch to find the thread but yer it is HOWERD R's
here it is


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

em_40 said:


> Did you mean these?
> image
> image
> This is the same guy too
> ...


absolutly brilliant:no1:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

That's the one i ment, cheers dude


----------

